# Health Insurance in Playa



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, looking to procure private health insurance for my husband and myself. Received some quotes for AXA but they are almost as expensive as US policies and do not cover basic preventive care. Has anyone been able to obtain a reasonable health care policy.

Thank you


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It's not like the US at all, and in my opinion you should just plan to pay for all basic regular care out of pocket and use the insurance only for serious stuff like hospital stays and operations. You'll end up paying more for your preventative care than you would in the US, but you'll pay lots less for insurance.

For example, you can go to a doctor, have him send you to a lab for a half dozen tests including various blood work, ultrasounds and xrays and end up paying less than $150 USD altogether for the testing and doctor - paying the whole bill out of pocket. 

And you should be able to get insurance coverage similar to Obamacare bronze (similarly high deductables, but without lots of unnecessary bell & whistle coverages) for about 1/5 to 1/3 the cost of obamacare.


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. the policy we looked at was just for critical care, 4K plus couple thousand deductible, all regular visits and tests would be out of pocket. Just thought it was on the high side. Thanks again


----------

